# cropped ears



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

i just got my pitbulls ears cropped and its been around a week and a half and they havent stood yet. Does it usually take longer than that?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What crop did you get? Do you have a cropped pic?


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

it was a medium crop and this picture was taken today almost a week and a half after she was cropped.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

here is a pic of her right after surgery


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Silly question here but don't they usually tape them up afterwards to get them to stand?


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

i dont kno that is why i am asking, if its so silly of a question how come you dont kno the answer?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I wasn't being sarcastic. I've never had a cropped dog as it's illegal in my country but every post I've seen about cropping mentions that they tape the ears so that they stand (unless it's a very short crop). The dog in the pics doesn't even look like it's been cropped.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, they do tape them unless it is a short crop. Where did you get this done because it doesn't really look like the dog has been cropped, in my opinion. I always crop and never had any look like that afterward.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

i had it done by a vet that has done alot of pitbulls before..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Docotis11 said:


> i had it done by a vet that has done alot of pitbulls before..


Then he should have taped them up for you, especially with ears that long. He honestly doesn't look like he has even been cropped. If you search ear crops on here you will see hundreds of pictures of dogs that have just been cropped.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

here is a picture of before they were cropped


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Look at this thread. This has before and after pics with the after pics taken two days after the job was done. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/35705-my-puppy-going-his-ear-cropping-thursday.html


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Docotis11 said:


> here is a pic of her right after surgery


wow.... no cropping was done on them ears :-/


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is what a dog looks like freshly cropped 









Here are my dogs with cropped ears


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

i see, the vet told me i wouldnt need tape he did a crop for my buddy and it stood fine i was just wondering if some dogs take longer than others to stand?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Docotis11 said:


> i see, the vet told me i wouldnt need tape he did a crop for my buddy and it stood fine i was just wondering if some dogs take longer than others to stand?


White Dog's ears weren't taped, but that is because he has a short, short crop. The longer the crop then they need to be taped. You can have the ears re cropped; however, I'd suggest using a different vet.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

so are you saying that the ears will never stand even if i tape them, i can see in the back of the ears where the cartilage has already began to harden


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I'd suggest using a different vet.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Docotis11 said:


> so are you saying that the ears will never stand even if i tape them, i can see in the back of the ears where the cartilage has already began to harden


You can try this *http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html

*I'd re crop though. They just look super long and I've never heard of a medium crop.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

well that sucks, im just gonna keep her ears the way they are , its sad enough to go through it the first time, i dont want my girl in any more pain


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Docotis11 said:


> so are you saying that the ears will never stand even if i tape them, i can see in the back of the ears where the cartilage has already began to harden


I'm no vet but I think the problem is that he didn't take enough off for them to stand on their own and they are folding under their own weight if you see what I'm saying. When Lisa (performanceknls) sees this she'll be able to give you a better answer as she was a vet tech and has assisted on many crop jobs.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

i appreciate the help, either way i will try tapping them because i will not have them cut again, shes too sweet a dog to be put through that again


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Docotis11 said:


> i appreciate the help, either way i will try tapping them because i will not have them cut again, shes too sweet a dog to be put through that again


Lisa (performanceknls) made that ear taping thread I posted and she might be able to better assist you when she sees this. Definitely try the tape.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

some of the stitches are still in the ears and they are trying to stand up i can see that because the backs of the ears are hardening


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Docotis11 said:


> i see, the vet told me i wouldnt need tape he did a crop for my buddy and it stood fine i was just wondering if some dogs take longer than others to stand?


No you need to tape them ASAP!! Those are REALLY long and not a typical crop for a APBT but you can get them to stand but you are going to need to tape for a few months.



pitbullmamanatl said:


> White Dog's ears weren't taped, but that is because he has a short, short crop. The longer the crop then they need to be taped. You can have the ears re cropped; however, I'd suggest using a different vet.


No need for a recrop just a tape job


Docotis11 said:


> so are you saying that the ears will never stand even if i tape them, i can see in the back of the ears where the cartilage has already began to harden


Again they might stand with proper taping and determination.

Check out this thread and start taping right away!! make sure you get the right tape and equipment to tape them up so it will work you may have to go to a medical supply store. I have cropped well over 25 dogs ears and have tapped just about all of them. If you need help pm me I might not see your post on the general forum. This thread has everything you need including video.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

the vet should of taped them after surgery. Here my dog's crop. it was done a monday and the tape was taken off friday of the same week.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this was crush when we brought him home








, did the vet have tape on when you picked him up ? we had the tape on for 48 hours and then took it off, this was right after we took it off.








Note my dog has a short crop but all my other dogs have a medium crop and non looked like that , I agree with pitbullmama it doesnt even look like he was cropped. I would deff be taping those ears , looking that floppy still they most likely wont stand if you just left them without tape.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

no there was no tape but, the vet has done tons of ears and all of them have stood....he said to bring her back in two weeks and he would check her out


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> This is what a dog looks like freshly cropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some vets tape ears but most do not, you want to wait till the stitches come out to start taping IMO. Don't wait to tape your dogs ears or you may have a long battle with them standing. Tape now and then have the vet check on them later, every dog is different and just because the ears were cropped will not guarantee they will stand. Lot of crops go bad when the owners delay or do not know better.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Docotis11 said:


> here is a pic of her right after surgery


I don't see any difference where is the crop? I would be highly Po'd and the vet would be returning my money. I have never seen a dog go in for a crop and come out with ears that look identical to what they did going in.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well this vet may have cropped a lot of pit bulls ears but that does not mean he does a good job. The crop was not very good and you can see where he did contour the bell of the ear but left the top way too long. Very much like a ribbon cut on a doberman and not the correct crop for an APBT. I drive 3 hours one way to find a good vet to crop my dogs because everyone else sucks!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude even if he tapes them those ears are going to stand up super long LOL ... I dunno if it was me I would be raising all you know what demanding my money back LMAO!!


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

what'd he do just cut off the bell, and not the tip? i would also be P O 'd!

but at the same time he still looks good
it give him a MORE rosey ear look if anything, it may have been intended to be cut like that... did you at least explain and show pictures of what you wanted? cause if you did GET YO MONEY BACK... as eazy as that my friend.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

razor100 said:


> Your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you! Only the last 2 our mine. The top one with the cone belongs to another member here PitbullPalace.


----------

